# Epic Day



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

My buddy and I headed to the Web. yesterday. After we finally figured out the whole parking situation, we got set up and hit the water. Just as my friend got ready to cast a DWR officer approached him. Asked for his license. Todd thought he had it but to no avail, he could not find it. So he was cited. Todd went into P.C. and bought another license and met me back on the water. We had no luck. We threw every fly in our arsenal and even switched to our spinning rods. Nothing. So we headed do towards Kamas and found a little stream and decided to try it out. First cast and Todd latches onto a 15 inch brown. From that point our moods changed to super excited. We fished this little stream for about 2 miles. I caught one 13 incher. The rest of the fish we caught were all over 15 inches. We caught a total of 11 fish. We didn't slay the fish, but the quality of the fish was amazing. I have never caught so many big browns in one day. What an epic day. Pictures are coming soon.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Doesn't the DNR have a record of the license on file? I understand the officer issuing a citation, but it should easily be cleared up. Sounds like the action was good later in the day.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nueces said:


> Doesn't the DNR have a record of the license on file? I understand the officer issuing a citation, but it should easily be cleared up.


Regardless of a CO's capability to call in your name for a verification, they won't do it. 4.5 yrs ago, I couldn't find my license for a CO at the Berry. Cited. I even found my stub a couple of minutes after he left, but it was too late.

I swore up and down to the guy that I was valid, but he didn't lift a finger to verify. Besides, the law states that a license must be kept *on your person* or you're in violation. The fine may be cut down a bit by providing proof to the judge that an actual license was purchased and valid for the date of the citation, but it's a non-dismissible ticket.

He'll want to get that taken care of ASAP. A cheap ticket can turn into a $267.00 warrant if it's forgotten. Trust me. :roll:

Sounds like you guys had a good time on that smaller creek though. Very nice. I'm glad a slow, troublesome day turned into a good outing for you.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

That sux about the ticket  Remember that you can get a duplicate for $10 from any license agent if yours gets lost. And I would definitely get the fine reduced by showing the license if I were him. At least you guys made the best of it and pounded a few trout :mrgreen:


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

They will usually expunge the citation all together. I speak from experience on this one :wink:


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

[attachment=3:3ndzrt50]3005_90791902501_714392501_2441416_6650544_n.jpg[/attachment:3ndzrt50][attachment=3]
Ya, Todd found his license at home right where he left it. On the table. The officer was nice, and Todd new that he had broken the law.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

Sorry still trying to figure out this picture stuff.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Nice looking underwater photos! What kind of camera is that? I have seen some where the cold water will fog up things (after you pull it out of the water in the warmer air)...

Well, I hope the judge will review the case and see the license was left on the table.


----------



## Crash (Mar 20, 2008)

It was an Olympus. It came from Costco. Not sure if that helps as far what kind of camera it is.


----------



## catch22 (Feb 26, 2009)

Several years ago I was fishing the lower Provo when the conservation officer came by in a kayak asking to see my license. I started searching through my vest to no avail. I stepped out of the river and proceeded to go through every pocket still no license.  The young female officer wrote me a citation, said that she understood that I probably owned a current license and that fishermen all the time have their stuff with the wrong gear since it was late spring. All that was required of me was to photocopy my license and send it with a copy of the citation to the judge in Heber City. There was no fine since I could provide proof of a license, I did however have to leave the stream for that day.


----------



## Emerald2008 (Jun 2, 2008)

thats bull that they cant look the license up on their computer.


----------

